# une aplication pour mesurer le niveau de reception wifi par ethernet



## christphe (21 Février 2008)

Bonjour
J'habite dans un département (76) ou la societe Infosat est en train d'installer des antennes wifi dans les endroits ou l'ADSL n'existe pas.Je vais pas tarder a recevoir mon kit de connection , composé d'une antenne exterieure directionnelle de cables ethernet et d'un module POE (power over ethernet)
Il n'y a pas de hotline mac .ça marchera ,mais il faut se demerder.
Ils fournissent une petite aplication pc, pour bien orienter son antenne ,et pour voir si on peux correctement recevoir leur réseau. ça dit si l'on est a 90 ,50 ,ou 20 pour cent de réception.
Est ce qu'il existe une petite aplication mac qui ferait a peu pres la meme chose.,cet a dire mesurer la réception par l'entrée éthernet.
Sinon ou il faudra que je trouve un pc pour faire ça.
merci
christophe


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Février 2008)

Bonjour

Ce type de monitoring se fait généralement à l'aide d'un adaptateur Wifi, intégré à l'ordinateur (carte) ou directement branché dessus (dongle USB). Il existe de telles solutions qui marche assez bien sur Mac.

Mais ici il s'agit d'un réseau Wifi auquel on se branche au travers d'un réseau Ethernet. Il y a nécessairement un appareil qui fait la liaison entre les deux types de réseaux (entre l'antenne Wifi et le câble Ethernet), et il n'y a que cet appareil qui peut mesurer le niveau de réception Wifi, lequel peut (éventuellement, si c'est prévu) être transmis à un ordinateur du réseau Ethernet.

L'accès à ces mesures devrait se faire par le biais d'un logiciel adapté, qui selon l'appareil (marque, modèle ?) peut être une application spécifique, l'émulation d'un terminal télématique ou un simple navigateur Internet (comme Safari, Firefox ou IE).

Mais sans plus d'information sur le système mise en place, il n'est pas possible de te donner de réponse plus précise.


----------



## christphe (21 Février 2008)

Salut Pa5cal

Ce dont tu parles serait le "module power over ethernet"
Voila le kit que je vais recevoir. 
http://www.infosat.tm.fr/fr/produits/

il n'y a aucune info technique sur sur le site Infosat concernant le materiel fourni.


_Il est precisé sur mon bon de commande ceci :

"Il est possible de se connecter en utilisant mac os9 et 10 ,linux 
néanmoins ces systèmes nécessitent des ajouts logiciels.
Aucune hotline ne sera faites pour ces systèmes"

Qu"est ce que ça peut etre ces ajouts logiciels? C'est peut etre juste pour se couvrir ,car ils n'en font mention nul part ailleurs.
Je pense que je vais emuler windows sur mon mac pour l'instalation reglage. Apres il faut que je sois sur leopard, je ne tiens pas a me ramasser des virus.
merci
christophe



_


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Février 2008)

En ce qui concerne l'utilisation de PPPoE, ce protocole est supporté de longue date par Mac OS X.

Mais il apparaît que pour recueillir les mesures du niveau de réception Wifi, l'opérateur ne fournisse qu'une application spécifique prévue pour être lancée sur les ordinateurs tournant sous Windows.

Toutefois, le lancement de cette application s'effectuant à l'aide d'un script en Perl, il est possible qu'on puisse trouver de quelle manière reproduire l'opération sous Mac OS X. Je vais regarder ça de plus près...


----------



## christphe (21 Février 2008)

Merci pa5cal , de te pencher sur le probleme.
S'il n'y a pas de solution simple, je ferais l'installation antenne avec le pc portable d'une copine.
christophe


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Février 2008)

J'ai trouvé le script Perl responsable de la lecture du niveau de réception Wifi. C'est le fichier _/Perl/infosat1.4.pl_ fourni sur le CD d'installation.

Dans le principe, il récupère une chaîne de texte contenant l'indication du niveau à l'URL :http://x.x.x.x/info_data.js​où x.x.x.x est l'adresse IP de l'antenne (indiquée sur le câble ?). Un login et un mot de passe semblent nécessaires pour y accéder. Les données récupérées sont codées en Base64.

Je pense qu'il est possible d'adapter le script afin qu'il puisse tourner sous Mac OS X (si ce n'est pas déjà le cas, malgré les quelques erreurs d'exécution qui sont à prévoir).

Sinon, voici le code permettant la récupération et le décodage du niveau de réception Wifi:
	
	



```
[COLOR="SlateGray"]# Boucle qui s'éxécute indéfiniment
[/COLOR]while ($compteur)                            
    {
[COLOR="SlateGray"]   # connection à l'AP
[/COLOR]    $req = HTTP::Request->new(GET => $url);

[COLOR="SlateGray"]   # authentification basique
[/COLOR]    $req->authorization_basic($user, $pass); 

[COLOR="SlateGray"]   # affectation du résultat de la requête $req dans la variable $cod
[/COLOR]    $cod=$ua->request($req) -> as_string;  

[COLOR="SlateGray"]  # On utilise la nouvelle valeur que si il n y a pas eu d erreur
[/COLOR]   if (substr($cod,0,3) ne "500")        
        {
[COLOR="SlateGray"]       # sépare la chaine $cod en deux parties séparées par data=
[/COLOR]        @test=split(/data=/,$cod);        
        }

[COLOR="SlateGray"]   # On ne conserve que les informations utiles
[/COLOR]    $te = substr($test[1],1,300);

[COLOR="SlateGray"]   # decodage base 64 du champ data
[/COLOR]    $chaine = convertFromBase64($te);

[COLOR="SlateGray"]   # On reprend ici l'opération permettant d'obtenir la bonne valeur de reception
[/COLOR]    $ccq1 = sprintf("%.0f",ord(substr($chaine,40,1))*100/92);

[COLOR="SlateGray"]   # Test qui permet de s'assurer que la variable $ccq contient une valeur
[/COLOR]    if($ccq1!=0) {$ccq=$ccq1;}
    else {$ccq=0;}

    $ssid=substr($chaine,0,32);

[COLOR="SlateGray"]   # @ MAC de l'AP auquel est connecté l antenne
[/COLOR]    $macAP = byteArrayToMACAddress(substr($chaine,33,39));

[COLOR="SlateGray"]   # @ MAC de l'antenne
[/COLOR]    $rep=byteArrayToMACAddress(substr($chaine,47,53));              

[COLOR="SlateGray"]   # Test permettant de fournir l'ssid de l'AP
[/COLOR]    if($ccq == 0)
        {
[COLOR="SlateGray"]       # ou "aucun signal" si il ne capte rien
[/COLOR]        $ssid1="Aucun Signal";
        $ssid2="";
        $macAP="";
        }
    else
        {
        $ssid1="";
        $ssid2="Connecté à : $ssid ";
        }

[COLOR="SlateGray"]   # Mise à jour de la fenêtre
[/COLOR]    $mw->update;   
   
    sleep(0.8);
    }
```


----------



## christphe (21 Février 2008)

merci pour le code,mais etant ignare en la matiere ,il faudrait que tu me donnes son mode d'emploi. 
Une fois que j'aurais mon antenne ,dans quelle application je dois l'utiliser.

le fichier "_infosat1.4.pl"  avec quoi puisje l'ouvrir?
Je quitte le boulot , je ne sais pas si j'aurais le temps de me connecter ce soir.
Bonne nuit
Christophe 
_


----------



## christphe (22 Février 2008)

christphe a dit:


> merci pour le code,mais etant ignare en la matiere ,il faudrait que tu me donnes son mode d'emploi.
> Une fois que j'aurais mon antenne ,dans quelle application je dois l'utiliser.
> 
> le fichier "_infosat1.4.pl"  avec quoi puisje l'ouvrir?
> ...



Bonjour PA5CAL
J'ai pu ouvrir le fichier jnfosat1.4pl.sur un Pc.
Apres quelques recherches il semblerait que je puisse executer les scripts perl dans le terminal? 
Y at'il une autre solution pour les executer

Le bout de script que tu as extrait a une chance de marcher sur mac tel quel? (si j'ai bien compris ce que tu voulais dire)

Christophe


----------



## colbosc (21 Avril 2008)

bonjour voisin seinomarin !

je suis aussi en train de me coltiner infosat wifi dans le 76 pour mon beau père retraité que j'ai tout équipé en Mac. ils m'ont fait l'orientation de l'antenne à distance sans problème (78%). le ppoe pas de problème non plus j'ai su faire comme un grand. par contre, le plus simple est devennu le plus difficile puisque que je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner son compte infosat (mcom.fr) dans mail. sur le courrier, infosat me sort du pop3 pour le serveur de réception mais la connexion messagerie ne fonctionne pas.
comment avez-vous fait de votre côté ?

merci


----------



## christphe (22 Avril 2008)

Bonjour
Je ne vais pas pouvoir beaucoup t'aider ,car l'antenne est toujours dans son carton depuis plus d'un mois.
D'apres leur carte de couverture réseau ,je pouvais capter sans problemes le chateau d'eau de Freville (je ne sais pas si tu connais le coin) .En fait cette carte de couverure ,est tres optimiste pour pas dire rmensongere . J'ai faits des tests avec l'antenne (branchée sur l'allume cigare) et un portable dans la voiture ,et bien la portée de leurs emetteurs n'est pas terrible.
Tu dois pas etre loin de l'antenne pour avoir une aussi bonne reception.
Et en debit montant et descendant ,c'est bon? 
J'ai une antenne pas tres loin de chez moi ,qui pourrait peut etre convenir ,mais elle est en panne ,ils attendent des pieces des USA ! Qu ils disent!
Enfin !Je suis quand meme rassuré de voir quelqu'un sur infosat et sur mac de presque satisfait.
Pour ton problème ,tu devrais reposer la question dans un nouveau post avec un titre bien explicite. je pense que quelqu'un maitrisant bien les macs en reseau  , sans etre en wifi chez infosat , pourra peut etre te dépanner. 
Christophe


----------



## colbosc (22 Avril 2008)

merci pour ta réponse

c'est à st gilles de la neuville dans un hameau à 2 km de l'antenne infosat et mon antenne est à l'intérieur !
tout marche très bien et le gars chez infosat a été très professionnel. avant cela, pour recevoir l'antenne on a bien ralé au conseil général car infosat a fait durer la commande pendant 2 mois (ils avaient pas les alims des antenne!).
demande-moi si tu as besoin de qqchose.


----------



## christphe (23 Avril 2008)

professionnel chez infosat?????? ça dépends sur qui tu tombes . Une fois sur deux ;ils me racontent n'importe quoi.  
Je commence a désespérer ,et je regarde les offres par satellite bidirectionnel(émission réception) C'est plus cher et tu es bridé dans ta consommation par mois ,mais bon!!!!!
Quel était ton interlocuteur departement ? Parce que , à l'origine infosat devait installer une antenne sur la mairie . Elle était marquée sur leur carte en ligne Ils ont abandonné l'idée en prétendant que l'on pouvait accroché le château d'eau de  Freville. je pense qu'il faudrait que l'on s'organise sur la commune pour faire une réclamation au Conseil G.
Merci pour ton aide future ,si jamais j'arrive un jour a choper quelque chose avec mon antenne.
christophe


----------



## colbosc (23 Avril 2008)

je demande à mon beau-père ses courriers/mails... au CG76 et chez infosat pour te donner les noms. le technicien que j'ai eu au téléphone s'est bien débrouillé et ne m'a pris la tête avec "le cd d'installation à mettre dans la machine mais comme vous avez un mac..."
néanmoins, dans l'ensemble, la prestation infosat a été cafouilleuse autant pour les renseignements que pour les délais même si tout s'est bien fini en une journée pour les paramétrages antenne/ethernet mac
je pense que le levier c'est le CG76 qui finance grandement et communique dans cette affaire, contacter un fonctionnaire du CG voire son conseiller général est la seule solution.


----------



## colbosc (4 Mai 2008)

mailto: frederic.demailly@cg.76.fr


----------



## christphe (4 Mai 2008)

Merci pour l'adresse.
Je vais en avoir besoin ,car ici , ça ne s'arrange pas . L'antenne de saint wandrille la crique qui etait en panne fonctionne , mais je n'arrive pas à la choper de chez moi alors qu'elle n' est qu'à 1,5 km. 
christophe


----------



## colbosc (11 Mai 2008)

l'antenne que l'on utilise à st gilles de la neuville est installée sur un lampadaire du terrain de foot (branché, lumière, foot : cherchez l'intrus !)
sur le mac on a un débit de 550 kbps avec l'antenne wifi en façade mais on est à 900 m (pas 2 km comme je l'écrivais plus haut)
sinon ça marche très bien, j'ai mis un eMac qui fait routeur Airport pour les portables


----------



## colbosc (14 Mai 2008)

par contre, le débit a l'air sensible au trafic : c'est une évidence que l'on ne ressent pas avec l'adsl filaire. j'ai remarqué que le soir, la bande passante tombe à environ 300 kbs contre 550 en journée.


----------



## christphe (14 Mai 2008)

colbosc a dit:


> par contre, le débit a l'air sensible au trafic : c'est une évidence que l'on ne ressent pas avec l'adsl filaire. j'ai remarqué que le soir, la bande passante tombe à environ 300 kbs contre 550 en journée.



Oui et puis a mon avis , ça ne va pas aller en s'arrangeant ! Plus il y aura d'abonnés, plus le débit va baisser. 
Ici il y a un affichage informatif a la boulangerie ,incitant les habitants a contacter la société infosat pour s'abonner.
C'est bien !Quand il y aura suffisament de monde de mécontents ,ça bougera peut etre.
Par contre ,maintenant infosat fait payer son kit 99 euros. Moi il y a 2 mois ,c'etait gratuit!


----------



## colbosc (14 Mai 2008)

les 99&#8364; ne sont pas remboursés par le CG systématiquement ?


----------



## semillant (8 Février 2010)

Bonjour, 
Il est vrai que chez INFOSAT le fait d'utiliser un système autre que Windows, semble leur paraître incroyable ; j'en ai fait l'expérience lors de mon abonnement.

Mon interlocuteur, à l'époque, n'a fait aucun effort pour me renseigner, si bien que je me suis passé de lui.

J'utilise donc cette connexion depuis plusieurs années (3 ans pour être précis), sur mon réseau, 3 mac sont connectés, deux sous OS 9.2, 1 sous OS 10.5.8, mon iphone, et ma chère voisine, qui vis de l'autre côté de ma rue, n'ayant pas de possibilité d'avoir une ligne fixe, était privée d'internet ; j'oubliais, elle utilise un PC sous XP.

Tout ce réseau fonctionne sans aucune difficulté ! et le remplacement de mon ancien routeur par une borne Airport extrême, n'a rien changé à ce fait.

Pour la configuration, c'est extrêmement simple.

Sous OS 9, ouvrir TCP/IP dans le tableau de bord du menu pomme et entrer les informations du FAI, nom d'utilisateur, (celui choisi lors de la création du compte), choisir connexion  ethernet, puis via serveur DHCP et......... c'est tout, le routeur sera reconnu, et une adresse Ip sera allouée à la machine, mais ce n'est pas tout à fait terminé.

Dans le même tableau de bord, choisir INTERNET, donner un nom à votre configuration, puis dans PERSONNEL entrer un nom et une adresse mail, dans COURRIER entrer le nom que vous avez choisi pour votre compte utilisateur, le serveur de réception qui est : pop3.mcom.fr, puis votre mot de passe, puis le serveur SMTP qui est smtp.mcom.fr.

Sous OS X, c'est presque la même chose.

Aller dans le menu pomme et ouvrir préférence système puis cliquer sur réseau.

Choisir configuration automatique, dans la fenêtre de configuration choisir Via DHCP, attendre un peu et le paramétrage se fasse seul.

Si vous cliquez sur AVANCE, vous ouvrirai une nouvelle fenêtre dans laquelle vous trouverez un sous menu TCP/IP, devant configurer IPv4 entrer Via DHCP, devant configurer IPv6 entrer automatiquement,  puis cliquer sur Renouveler le bail.

Cette fois c'est terminé.....aller, bonne navigation


----------



## christphe (15 Février 2010)

Bonjour semillant
En fait ce post etait vieux de presque 2ans,(tu n'as pas du t'en apercevoir) mais comme je viens seulement d'avoir mon abonnement infosat (il y a 5jours) ,j'ai refaits, par curiosité une recherche en tapant infosat dans le forum.
Tout marche bien, mais je fais un petit resumé pour les quelques utilisateurs qui chercherais des renseignements sur le web(on trouve quasiment rien, dans aucun forum meme sur pc)
Il y a deux ans,j'avais abandonné,car je n'arrivais pas a capter le signal avec les anciennes antennes fournies.J'ai attendu qu'un voisin s'y mette pour retenter le coup.(bien meilleur réception avec les nouvelles antennes)
Maintenant Infosat fourni un mode d'emploi pour la connexion sous mac, mais ils précisent bien qu'il n'y a pas de hotline spécial mac.Les infos que tu donnes complèteront bien le petit mode d'emploi.
Mac connexion fait plus ou moins 1 mega.j'ai installé mon antenne sur un batiment a 60 m de chez moi ,et je récupère la connexion avec des boitiers cpl chez moi.Ca marche bien, sans pertes.
Il y a quelques déconnexions de temps en temps.je déconnecte et reconnecte et ça marche.
Le peer to peer a l'air bridé (c'est ce que j'avais lu sur d'autres forum) Frostwire (gnutella)me donne un débit de chargement de 7ko alors que j'ai habituellement 128ko.
Je merde un peu avec mon "reseau" car j'utilise mon Imac comme routeur de temps en temps(partage de connexion internet) pour connecter un macbook ou un pc portable.
Je perds airport sans raison et je suis obligé de redémarer l'imac pour que ça refonctionne
il faudrait peut etre que j'installe un vrais routeur.


----------



## christphe (9 Juin 2010)

Suite du post précèdent 4 mois plus tard.
Bonjour
Nouveau commentaire sur Infosat en seine maritime.
Depuis quelques semaines, de tres nombreuses coupures, plus des chutes de débits pire que du 56k.
Je vais déjà contacter mes voisins avant de tel a Infosat.
On est un peu isolé chez infosat 76, pas vraiment de forums pour échanger.C'est pour ça que je cause tout seul ici.(on est moins de 500 en Seine Maritime a etre sur ce réseau Wifi longue portée destiné à résorber les zones blanches ADSL).
Christophe


----------



## christphe (11 Août 2010)

suite
D'apres infosat, se serait les feuilles qui seraient la cause de la baisse de reception.
j'en doute étant donné que sur 4 abonnés dans le hameau, 2 ont déjà passé l'été 2009 sans aucun problème.On verra bien a l'automne.
Je penserais plutôt que nous sommes trop nombreux sur cette antenne émetrice (Freville).
J'ai réorienté mon antenne sur un autre émetteur qui se trouve a plus de 6km.C'est plus stable, mais je n'ai en moyenne qu' un tiers de la réception maximale qui etait de 1mega .(a moins que cette antenne n'émette qu'en 512k)


----------

